# My budgies poop is very watery



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

Is her okay!? Its been like this all morning! Is he sick!?!?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums! 

Have there been any changes in your budgie's environment?
Is your budgie currently moulting?
Have you noticed a decrease in energy levels and appetite?

If the poop consistency doesn't stabilize, and your budgie hasn't been recently exposed to a stressful situation and is not moulting (this causes changes in poop consistency, making them more watery), then it would be best to have him seen by an avian vet specialist.


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

Yes, he is currently moulting. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

Then everything is probably fine.


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you so much!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

aluz said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> Have there been any changes in your budgie's environment?
> 
> Is your budgie currently moulting?
> ...


Good news! It has improved since this morning!


----------



## bparakeets (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm glad to hear that! Molting can be stressful for a budgie sometimes.


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

Everything was getting better but this morning it got worse. Its now watery and a lighter green!?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

ashleighc said:


> Everything was getting better but this morning it got worse. Its now watery and a lighter green!?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Has he been eating a lot of vegetables?

How is his behavior otherwise?
Is he active or fluffed up and lethargic?
Is he eating well?
Are you giving him egg-food to help with the moult?*


----------



## ashleighc (Jan 29, 2017)

He eats veggies everyday. He is acting totally normal. He is fluffed up. He is eating totally normal. He is pretty much done moulting now. His poop has gone back to normal now and is looking really healthy actually. I have no idea what is going on with him right now.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums, Ashleigh!

I agree that moulting and veggies can definitely cause some temporary green or runny poops, and since his poops are fine now, I would just keep an eye on him. 

You've been given some great resources and links to stay updated on the very best of budgie care, so be sure to read through everything and ask questions afterwards, if you have any!

I hope to see you around soon, and to meet your budgie as well! hoto: 

Cheers! :wave:


----------

